# Some Recent Artworks



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey everyone, here is some recent art of mine! Critiques are very welcome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wow! those are really good. I really like both of the color ones. They have great color







this one has what we call a 'muted palete'. The variation of gray are lovely, the light coming through and shadows give it a fairy tale quality. I could see you illustrating children's books.


there's a sense of 'action', too, with the wind blowing hair, and the horse pausing to look at the girl. 

Very nice!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice I especially like the second one.


----------



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> wow! those are really good. I really like both of the color ones. They have great color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Tinyling! Color is very important to me. It has so much meaning. I want to follow the path of some sort of illustrator for sure, even if it is just a side hustle. (Wow, look at me planning my life out at 14 :clap: Haha!) 

I wanted it to be somewhat dynamic but also serene and on looking on the post apocalyptic landscape. Thank you!!


----------



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

Woodhaven said:


> Very nice I especially like the second one.


Thank you Woodhaven! :smile:inkunicorn:


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Keep it up!! These are better than what I was doing at 14, and I now do art professionally.


----------



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

SteadyOn said:


> Keep it up!! These are better than what I was doing at 14, and I now do art professionally.



Aww, thank you!!  <3


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, keep at it! I am not a professional artist, but I've been playing with brushes my whole life (I'm nearly 50). You have talent! Keep developing it!


----------



## Red Feather (Mar 11, 2020)

Super talented! These are lovely, and each shows a different mood and perspective— keep going friend!


----------



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> Yes, keep at it! I am not a professional artist, but I've been playing with brushes my whole life (I'm nearly 50). You have talent! Keep developing it!


Thank you so much Acadian Artist! inkunicorn:


----------



## RangerMan (Nov 3, 2019)

Red Feather said:


> Super talented! These are lovely, and each shows a different mood and perspective— keep going friend!


Thank you so much inkunicorn:


----------

